

Storm warning for cloud computing - markbao
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7421099.stm

======
bcash
That's the most paranoid thing I've read in a long while.

Well, it's true, so perhaps paranoid is the wrong word. But if you've got
secrets so dark that you can't trust Gmail with it, then I don't think email
is the correct form of communication really.

It's got nothing to do with cloud computing.

------
edw519
Sounds like a business opportunity for someone outside the U.S.

